# /wave from New Zealand!



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I take it you drive a WRX?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey man.I am heading over to NZ with a group of friends this winter (from aus), what mountains do you suggest we hit?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you like to do? eg. park etc. you can't really go wrong with the mountains around wanaka/queenstown... i refer wanaka


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Muki said:


> I take it you drive a WRX?


Ha, very much so. You can check it out at this URL;
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...ssion/26100-car-mods-tuning-8.html#post270548



nzboardlife said:


> What do you like to do? eg. park etc. you can't really go wrong with the mountains around wanaka/queenstown... i refer wanaka


Hmmm mostly just boost around Freeriding but my bro always pulls me into the park for some jibbing. Mostly ride up north because it's closer (as I see it would be for you also) = cheaper. But I do like heading down south and boarding the Wanaka area - TC/Cardrona, etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

ETM said:


> Hey man.I am heading over to NZ with a group of friends this winter (from aus), what mountains do you suggest we hit?


Sorry missed this one!

As nzboardlife said, you can't go wrong with anything down south in the Wanaka/Queenstown area (I have now just realised that his reply to this thread was to your question)... haha #fail.


----------

